# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Anis et Camus, replacement de 2 rats mâles de 1 an et 4 mois (75)

## Emmaper

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Anish et Camus
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 4 ans 5 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,

Je dois replacer mes rats suite à un déménagement à l'étranger le 21 janvier 2020 (uniquement possible par avion), je dois donc les replacer avant cette date. Je poste une deuxième annonce car ils ne vivent pas tous les 4 ensemble (j'ai en effet adopté Jesse et Albus, de l'autre annonce, dans l'espoir de pouvoir les replacer rapidement et je ne voulais pas perturber tout le monde en faisant une intégration puis en les séparant).

Camus et Anish sont 2 frères nés en août 2018. Camus est un mâle dumbo hooded noir et blanc. Anish est un mâle dumbo noir avec le bas des pattes blanches. 

Ils viennent d'un particulier via Leboncoin, adoptés en juillet 2019. Je ne cherchais pas de rats à adopter mais en voyant cette annonce disant que personne ne s'occupait d'eux depuis 6 mois à part pour changer leur cage, ça m'a fait mal au coeur, et j'ai pris la décision de les adopter. 

Ils sont complètement à l'aise avec l'humain car ils ont été beaucoup manipulés jeunes mais je pense qu'ils ont été pris par la queue car ils ont la queue tordue, surtout Camus. Tous les deux sont très gentils et assez proche des humains mais n'aiment pas beaucoup être pris, ils ne mordent pas pour autant si je le fais. Camus, en particulier, adore venir s'allonger près de nous sur le lit après avoir fait son petit tour. Anish est un peu plus indépendant et actif, il aime beaucoup jouer et explorer (et manger). Tous deux adorent les hamacs et les maisons et dorment tout le temps ensemble !


Au niveau santé : Ils ont eu un check-up de santé complet par une véto spé NAC fin août 2019, après leurs opérations respectives (détaillées après) qui a confirmé qu'ils étaient en bonne santé et qu'ils n'avait rien de cassé ou déplacé malgré la queue un peu tordue. Anish a été stérilisé début août car il a commencé à être agressif envers son frère et moi, mais c'est un ange depuis. Camus a été opéré d'une tumeur au niveau de l'épaule en août également et s'est très bien remis après un bon mois de cicatrisation. Ils n'ont pas de soucis de santé depuis. 

Ils sont à adopter ensemble obligatoirement, dans toute la France si un bon co-voiturage est trouvé.
Je peux revendre leur cage pas très cher, donner du matériel et même envoyer de l'argent chaque mois en cas de famille d'accueil.


Quelques photos : 
Sur les 3 premières photos, c'est Anish (sur la 2e, c'était à son arrivée, il a pris du poids depuis la castration).

----------


## Emmaper

Bonjour, ils ont été pris en charge par l'association Larkencielle  :Smile:

----------

